#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Misschien jij?

## Mina3

Salam, 
Ik zoek een partner die ook een goed intellectueel niveau heeft, die over veel onderwerpen kan meepraten, iemand die gelovig is, en respect voor de medemens.
Net zoals mezelf ben je opzoek, en je bent klaar voor de volgende stap, cultuurminnend Je wil mij inspireren en je weet hoe je een vrouw moet behandelen.
Het lijkt me leuk om in contact te komen, met een islamitische man afkomst, is niet van belang
Ik ben 37 jaar (gescheiden) kids en woon in Antwerpen 😀
Liefst iemand in de zelfde situatie, en ouder mag.

----------


## meloenke

hoeveel kids heb je

----------


## Mina3

Stel me een vraag priv 
Ik heb 2 kids

----------


## tetouani44

Salam aleykoum warahmatoe Allah 
ben ook gescheiden en heb 2 dochters 
de rest volgt inchaalah

----------

